# James Begg: vital religion does not abolish the need for order



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 13, 2019)

The age is becoming luxurious and irreligious, and the luxury and music of the drawing-room are being transferred to the Church. Some good people foolishly imagine that because vital religion is all-important, divine order is quite immaterial. ...

For more, see James Begg: vital religion does not abolish the need for order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

